# Hotel Replacing Wallcoverings



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

So, the SuperBowl will be coming to US Bank Stadium in 2018. Rumor on the street is that every hotel in the Twin Cities is gonna get new wallcoverings between now and then. I happened to get a connection with a contractor who plans on doing quite a few. As of now he has about 120 units to do and the corridors. I'm just helping here and there when/if I have a slow day at my own company. Getting paid by the yard so its not a big deal, but just wondering what you guys would expect to get done.

Average hotel room with a bed/tv area, closet near the entryway, bathroom, and the recessed sink area in between the bathroom and the front door. The existing wallcovering on the TV wall (the longest wall) is staying because they just had that done last year. So that leaves about 55 yards in the rest of the unit including bathroom. 

The only clear sailing wall is the one behind the headboards. It seems like a crap ton of wrapping... the exterior wall you gotta go around the window (with 3" return into the frame, heatgun is your friend) and then also around the large a/c unit below it. The closet/sink/entry area is a lot of wrapping and fussy work as well. Behind the toilet and behind the sink (above and below countertop) is an accent color. Every other wall has misc fixtures, outlets, sprinkler, light switches, thermostat, sink/countertop, toilet, toilet paper holder etc etc. The cover plates are removed on what can be. All the furniture piled in the middle of the room so you got about 1-2' around the whole thing to do your work. Most places I can't even get my 2' step ladder in there so it faces the wall.

Pretty enjoyable winter work as far as I'm concerned! If I could get a little faster it would really be fun! I know I'm a little rusty cause its been a little over a year since I hung anything, but curious what you guys would expect for lineal yards in 8 hour day. I'm not gonna say what I got cause I don't wanna influence the polling lol. For the most part everything is prepped, you just start pulling sheets and hanging. Here and there you gotta scrape the mud patches, or cut out the old silicone along windows, tubs, doors, etc. Average commercial construction, not a straight corner in the place, and popcorn ceilings.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Sounds like 1 unit per day for me.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

This does sound like alright work to have for winter.I cant say how much you should get done but If you could commit consecutive days at it your speed will increase considerably.You can get in "the zone" with repitition.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, that's the kind of work you dream about to get through winter. Best of luck to you. It has been at least 3 years since I last hung any wall coverings and over 10 years since I did commercial (banks). It has all but dried up here in Ohio.


----------

